
The first calculating machine - benbreen
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2018/09/21/the-first-calculating-machine/
======
utopcell
Beautiful device, but not the first calculating machine by a long shot. That
would be the antikythera mechanism [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism)

~~~
benbreen
I think the distinction is that Antikythera was a calendrical device, but
couldn't perform multiplication/division etc of a given number like the device
described here.

~~~
utopcell
Naturally. This would be more accurately described as the first mechanical
calculator.

~~~
jacobolus
“Calculation” literally means moving little pebbles around on a counting board
to solve discrete numerical problems.

------
zipwitch
From the same time period come the manually operated and far less complex
Napier's Bones. Still pretty neat, and more likely what the 'average' person
needing a calculating device would have used.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier%27s_bones](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier%27s_bones)

